# CTs spawned today!!!



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

So I got two new CTs a few days ago. They are black/steel blue with red fins. 

Since the tea was a failure I went and got Atison Betta Spa.....it worked!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!!!!!!!!!! ))


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They're still going at it. It's been about two hours.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thats great! How many bettas do you have??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Thats great! How many bettas do you have??


 Not sure haven't been counting.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome!!!!! Good luck! Can we see pictures of the parents? ))


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Awesome!!!!! Good luck! Can we see pictures of the parents? ))


 Ya I just got to send the pics from my phone.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a different male, right? Not the egg eater?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> This is a different male, right? Not the egg eater?


 Ya this is a CT male. Just got him from PetCo.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Pics!!*

Male:








Female:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad everything is working out! They're beautiful!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yay!!! They're beautiful! I hope this works out for you!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!! Love the female....


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

they are gorgeous, OMG, any way good luck my friend!!!:lol::-D:lol::-D;-);-)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He ate ALOT of them. He's huge!! BUT I'm guessing those were the bad eggs because he's tending the nest very well 

I think there's 50-60 eggs total.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, well, I guess most males eat at least SOME of the eggs. And like you said, the eggs could have been bad.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Oh, well, I guess most males eat at least SOME of the eggs. And like you said, the eggs could have been bad.


 Ya Faith said you want your male to eat the bad eggs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I read that.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok I stand corrected. Theres 50-60 eggs in one part of the nest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats a good number!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Thats a good number!


 Ya there's a HUGE cluster of eggs in the back of the cup. And still more everywhere else. If I raise these guys to adulthood I think I'll have enough for everybody


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope you get a bunch of them! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I hope you get a bunch of them! lol


 Got to go shopping for some jars!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep! I saw someone buying a bunch of canning jars at the store the other day and for a second I thought, I wonder if those are for baby bettas! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Yep! I saw someone buying a bunch of canning jars at the store the other day and for a second I thought, I wonder if those are for baby bettas! lol


 LOL, either that or they can ALOT!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats what I thought. She must have had about 4-5 cases of them! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Thats what I thought. She must have had about 4-5 cases of them! lol


 LOL. You should look online for a betta breeder in your area...then we knwo who bought the jars 

Anyway I wanted to post the vid for setting up and spawning bettas, just because I liked watching them  

Setup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vUqYf5fThk 
Spawning: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF_yOF00SPc


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh ya I need a strain name


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You aren't going to call these guys darkening sorrows? lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> You aren't going to call these guys darkening sorrows? lol


 Nope, that's for Saiprus's kids


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, ok! Well, we need to think of something for this group.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*eggs*

Here's a pic of one cluster of eggs, ya there's more....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Cool!!


 Yop I'm so excited


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Awesome!!! This is so exciting!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think Im gonna use Atison Betta Spa from now on 

Thanks you guys


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If Atison's betta spa works, use it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If you watched the videos I posted what did you think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool videos! Very informative.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya I figured you guys would like the videos 

Would it be a bad idea to start my BBS hatchery when they hatch today?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

well depends on how long it takes them to hatch. Mine take about 18ish hours. I would start your hatchery like the day or so after they hatch


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> well depends on how long it takes them to hatch. Mine take about 18ish hours. I would start your hatchery like the day or so after they hatch


 Oh mine it's hard to tell. It's anywhere from 16-24 hours.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I would start them tomorrow then. Or the day after they hatch..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How is everything going, Dominnic?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> How is everything going, Dominnic?


 Just waiting for them to hatch


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY! Is your male being a good daddy?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> YAY! Is your male being a good daddy?


 VERY good


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good!! This time, everything is going to work out!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Good!! This time, everything is going to work out!!!


 Yop


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I can see their little eyes inside the eggs


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, how cute! I bet they are about ready to hatch. How much longer are you keeping the dad in there?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Awww, how cute! I bet they are about ready to hatch. How much longer are you keeping the dad in there?


 He's in there until they become free swimming. I used a magnifying glass and saw them wiggling around and trying to get out of the egg. VERY CUTE!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!! I was wondering how on earth you could see something almost microscopic! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Cool!! I was wondering how on earth you could see something almost microscopic! lol


 Ya . Actually the white is the embryo, I found that out because when one fell I saw an outlining that looked like plastic. So I guess that's why we don't see egg remains on the bottom of the tank


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay!! They are going to hatch soon! I'm super duper excited to spawn mine!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I was worried...I didn't see fry....then I looked on the bottom (there's a ton) and in the corners of the cup (there's more) so we have fry!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!!!! Good news!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yop I'm happy to be back


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay!!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

nice!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok no free swimming yet...they are getting some balance but still spiraling. Anyway I have 74+ fry ))))))))))))))


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

seventy four fry. OMG So the question is what are you going to do now??? I mean with all of the fry???????????????


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

k stiles said:


> seventy four fry. OMG So the question is what are you going to do now??? I mean with all of the fry???????????????


 You guys can message me and we can talk about shipping and price of the fry


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i dont want to sound mean but you may be getting ahead of yourself. the fry arent even free swimming yet. perhaps you should wait a little before trying to sell anything. no one knows how they will even look like when they grow. will these fish be better than the ones at a petstore for us to bother paying the huge shipping cost?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm so excited for you!
& I'm sure he meant when the time to sell them comes closer to message him about prices. just like I don't set prices till I see coloring and finnage.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well dad was great  the fry have been on bbs since I removed dad. They have been great. Can't wait until they grow up!


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome!
Id love to have a CT female.
All my store has are VT males


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

flying fish said:


> Awesome!
> Id love to have a CT female.
> All my store has are VT males


You could order one from either me or the PetCo website


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

awesome!


----------

